# HUGE RHOM



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Black Rhom

Wish I had this guy.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Damn!!! That pix proves a rhomb can take your wrist off in one or two bites! oh2:


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

Too bad those guys don't grow that big in even the biggest of tanks. Got that off the other board







It's cool...


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Just passing it around because I think all piranha keepers should see it.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

yep, I agree.

Definately the biggest rhom i've laid my eyes upon


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

yeah seen it already but of course i gotta say its a nice pic ... keep em comin


----------

